# Which is better



## shortt21 (Aug 21, 2012)

What is best joining method for picture frames?? Thinkin of buying kreg pocket hole set. Is it worth the money??


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

shortt21 said:


> What is best joining method for picture frames?? Thinkin of buying kreg pocket hole set. Is it worth the money??


I wouldn't use pocket screws. I would go with a splined miter, or a half lap miter, or a keyed miter.









 







.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I made a frame for my Mom last Christmas out of sapele mahogany using splined miters. The miters look like they were glued yesterday, and the best part is - no fasteners!
Splines were 3/16" thick, 1 1/2" wide and cut to protrude from either end of the joint. After the glue cured I cut them flush with a dovetail saw.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I wouldn't use pocket screws. I would go with a splined miter, or a half lap miter, or a keyed miter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*someone on the family tree*

invented this "nail" about 80 years ago or so. My mom told me about them and we had some in a box. That was 60 years ago. I wish I still had some to mess around with. It seems like a great idea. Here's the site:
http://clampnailco.com/

description:
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/4058047/description.html

this is good;
http://raptornails.com/docs/Clamp%20Nail.pdf


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Professional frame shops use V nails. It's not always possible to use splines, half laps or keys unless you are just making flat board frames. This supplier has hardened V nails that can be driven with a hammer.
http://www.grignonsart.com/Learning_pages/how to make picture frames.htm


----------

